# Survival > Primitive Skills & Technology >  Lighting a fire with a magnifying glass?

## Hntrofdmnds

I have only ever been able to produce smoke and kindling from magnifying glass fires, and the occasional spark, which I tried to light, but failed. How would I go about making a fire with a magnifying glass?

----------


## Kudos

Ok, starting a Fire with a Magnifying Glass.......
I would suggest you make some Char Cloth as it is relatively easy to get an ember going on it. You will need to prepare a "Bird's Nest" in advance with extremely dry Tinder made of fine 'feathered' materials.
But primarily you are asking how to start a fire to the process is to get a smoldering ember going on the Char Cloth, transfer the Char Cloth to the center of the Bird's Nest then blow it gently until starts a flame.
There is more to starting a fire than most people realize but you will have a sense of accomplishment once you achieve it.
Hope that helps.

----------


## DomC

If you don't have charred material you can still start a fire with dry TINDER. The time of day will play a big role as the optimum brightness of the sun is between noon and 2 o'clock. During the winter the sun is farther south and it's difficult to focus the sun's rays. Sometimes it'll take up to ten minutes to reach the flashpoint temperature. Just have patience. You can up the odds as Kudos has said by using charred plant matter. I have found the color black absorbs the suns energy more readily. I experimented with white paper vs black paper and found the black paper lit faster. I used a black sharpie to color the paper. Another tip: I find that a glass lens works better than a plastic lens.

Remember this method technically works best when the sun is at its highest peak. Patience is the key. It is only one method and you should always have more than one method of fire starting. Always carry a BIC lighter for insurance. Be ready to survive. YMMV.

DomC  :Smile:   :Wink:

----------


## RangerXanatos

It can be done without anything charred but it makes it easier if you have some.  I have used charred cloth and wood from previous fires.  

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...light=homework
Post 10:



> Just came in from outside doing my homework.  I used dryer lint, punkwood, and pine needles.  The dryer lint, scorched but no flame.  The punkwood turned into an ember almost instantly and this could be placed in another tinder bundle and blown into flame.  I tried placing it into the lint, but it wouldn't catch.  I think there may have been too much hair in the mix.  The needles took minimal effort and blowing to catch into a full flame.  I wanted to go and get some ceder bark, but was too lazy to walk out in the hot sun any more to find some.  I've had success in the past with it.
> 
> ETA...  I've added some pictures to show that it can be done.
> Attachment 8126Attachment 8127Attachment 8128Attachment 8129


The darker the material the better as lighter colors reflect more light (heat).  The warmer outside the better as the temperature doesn't have to raise as much and will raise quicker.  Try getting some pine needles that have been ran over by vehicle tires.  If you cannot find any already ran over, beat the needles till they are fiberous and softer.

----------


## DomC

> It can be done without anything charred but it makes it easier if you have some.  I have used charred cloth and wood from previous fires.  
> 
> http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...light=homework
> Post 10:
> 
> 
> The darker the material the better as lighter colors reflect more light (heat).  The warmer outside the better as the temperature doesn't have to raise as much and will raise quicker.  Try getting some pine needles that have been ran over by vehicle tires.  If you cannot find any already ran over, beat the needles till they are fiberous and softer.


That's some sage advice...

DomC  :Smile:   :Wink:

----------


## Kudos

Never give up on developing this skill of making fire as the techniques are much the same whether you use a Magnifying Glass, Ferrocerium Rod, Magnesium Block, Matches or a Lighter.
Obviously, anything that gives you a ready flame means you can skip the ember stage of the process.
Starting fire is a time honored skill well worth achieving. Once you have mastered it you can really challenge yourself by creating the initial ember using a Bow Saw which I consider to be the Ultimate challenge.
Always remember that the Golden Key to success is to have well prepared and bone dry materials to get the initial flame going with. In the past travelers would carry a Tinder Box with them that contained ready prepared tinder that they constantly replenished and kept dry. These days we have Zip Lock bags and various means to ensure our tinder stays dry.
You have accepted a major challenging skill and I hope you persevere with really learning and developing this skill in all of its various methodologies as, who knows, one day this essential skill will serve you well.
Of course, having learned how to make fire in ideal and perfect conditions the real way to test how good you are is on a cold, wet, damp and windy day.
I believe that everyone should know at least three different ways to start a fire from scratch by both modern and more primitive means especially using materials you would find around you in the woods.
I once saw a man trying to start a fire by trying to light a piece of 2x4 with a cigarette lighter! I realized then just how far I had come with what I had learned.
Be assured that everyone who learned to make fire went through the frustration stage of learning. In the early stages there will be many failed attempts until you learn what works for you....keep at it because there is a real sense of achievement awaiting you.

----------


## Rick

A Fresnel lens makes life a lot easier too.

----------


## finallyME

This guy is kinda strange, but he does an all right job demonstrating.




I found out through trial and error that you need dark material.  Also, I have never gotten a flame without me blowing on the ember.  It was a lot like using a battery and steel wool, or flint and steel, or a bow-drill.  Those methods are just different ways of getting an ember.

----------


## Hntrofdmnds

Could you make a spark with obsidian?

----------


## Kudos

I think you can make a spark with Obsidian but have never tried it. As I understand it, anything with a hardness greater than that of the steel you are using in theory should work as you are shaving off minute fragments from the steel.
Where I am I have not been able to find any flint so am hunting around for good alternatives.

If you want a laugh and to see how not to use a Flint and Steel check out this video....enjoy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8psjVMf8phw

----------


## Batch

> This guy is kinda strange, but he does an all right job demonstrating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found out through trial and error that you need dark material.  Also, I have never gotten a flame without me blowing on the ember.  It was a lot like using a battery and steel wool, or flint and steel, or a bow-drill.  Those methods are just different ways of getting an ember.



It seems most of us that post our adventures with fire have the hot tinder bundle moment and the shaky camera skills. Its our MO. LOL I don't remember seeing that one before. Thanks for sharing!

----------


## Kudos

How to start a fire with a Magnifying Glass Video....this explains it all pretty well
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCi6TvMfndI

----------


## Sluggo

Little tip,the larger the diameter the lens,the more intense the concentrated sun light.I found a two inch lens will work all seasons very well.

----------


## Hntrofdmnds

Waaaaaaait....... 2 inch is 5 cm?

----------


## tjwilhelm

> ...If you want a laugh and to see how not to use a Flint and Steel check out this video....enjoy
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8psjVMf8phw


That was hilarious!  At the same time, it also shared a few good tips.  Thanks for the link!

----------


## Kudos

Dems Mericins don't unnerstand das Metric stuff cos dey use da sloppy inch

----------


## Kudos

So glad you enjoyed the video...it makes me laugh every time even though I have seen it dozens of times.
If you are feeling down watch the video...I pretty much guarantee it will raise a smile every time.
It's all in the wrist action!!

----------


## Kudos

Yes size really does count in this case..... personally, I favor a 12 inch diameter Magnifying Glass but rolling it through the woods does look ridiculous

----------


## finallyME

When I was a kid, my dad had a fresnel lens the size of a piece of paper, 8.5 X 11.  I could roast ants with it real easy.  It was fun listening to them sizzle inside.  I tried lighting fires with it, but was never successful.  I didn't know the "trick" then.

----------


## finallyME

> If you want a laugh and to see how not to use a Flint and Steel check out this video....enjoy
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8psjVMf8phw


That's pretty good.  I didn't know there were other ways to spell Rob then with a B.

----------


## Hntrofdmnds

Yup! Done it meself

----------


## Hntrofdmnds

I have a Fresnel Lens. It is a bit broken though. It makes PREDDY RAINBOWS!!!!

----------


## karatediver

I've used a plastic cheapo kids magnifying glass that was only about 1 inch across to light a fire but usually use a small glass pocket magnifying glass.  I find that it works best in dry climates with the sun high in the sky.  I have used all natural materials and make a bird's nest just like I would for a bow drill.  Once I get it smoking a little there is usually a small ember that I blow on and it gets it going.  Never had flames spring up magically from it.  

In times with higher humidity, in the later afternoon times, or with less than perfectly dry materials it can be more challenging.  The prep of materials is a key factor.  

It is by far the easiest way I have found to light a fire without matches, chemicals, or a lighter.  It requires little energy or effort on my part.  I carry the lens in my hiking pack because it works so well.

----------


## Hntrofdmnds

> I've used a plastic cheapo kids magnifying glass that was only about 1 inch across to light a fire but usually use a small glass pocket magnifying glass.  I find that it works best in dry climates with the sun high in the sky.  I have used all natural materials and make a bird's nest just like I would for a bow drill.  Once I get it smoking a little there is usually a small ember that I blow on and it gets it going.  Never had flames spring up magically from it.  
> 
> In times with higher humidity, in the later afternoon times, or with less than perfectly dry materials it can be more challenging.  The prep of materials is a key factor.  
> 
> It is by far the easiest way I have found to light a fire without matches, chemicals, or a lighter.  It requires little energy or effort on my part.  I carry the lens in my hiking pack because it works so well.


All of the criteria is that for me. I EVEN USE damn PAPERBARK!

----------


## Williepete

> When I was a kid, my dad had a fresnel lens the size of a piece of paper, 8.5 X 11.  I could roast ants with it real easy.  It was fun listening to them sizzle inside.  I tried lighting fires with it, but was never successful.  I didn't know the "trick" then.


I also have a lens that big.  It was for a color copier that I use to service. I hadn't tried to start a fire with it but you can have fun with them.

Bill

----------


## Rick

You could even use it for self defense. If someone bothers you just hold it up to your eye. An eyeball that big is pretty scary.

----------


## wildlearner

> If you don't have charred material you can still start a fire with dry TINDER. The time of day will play a big role as the optimum brightness of the sun is between noon and 2 o'clock. During the winter the sun is farther south and it's difficult to focus the sun's rays. Sometimes it'll take up to ten minutes to reach the flashpoint temperature. Just have patience. You can up the odds as Kudos has said by using charred plant matter. I have found the color black absorbs the suns energy more readily. I experimented with white paper vs black paper and found the black paper lit faster. I used a black sharpie to color the paper. Another tip: I find that a glass lens works better than a plastic lens.
> 
> Remember this method technically works best when the sun is at its highest peak. Patience is the key. It is only one method and you should always have more than one method of fire starting. Always carry a BIC lighter for insurance. Be ready to survive. YMMV.
> 
> DomC





> I have only ever been able to produce smoke and kindling from magnifying glass fires, and the occasional spark, which I tried to light, but failed. How would I go about making a fire with a magnifying glass?


try using straw like the stuff for animals nesting stuff.



> Little tip,the larger the diameter the lens,the more intense the concentrated sun light.I found a two inch lens will work all seasons very well.


I agree I have a 3.5 inch that is glass and it works quite well but I used to have a 6 inch plastic one that was better (but the a couple months later I was burning ants and got my trampoline on fire and my mom broke it.)

----------


## Hntrofdmnds

UPDATE!!!!! UPDATE!!!!

I made charcoal glow pink, cotton is very good, coal smells awful, I made a fuse out of mulch fiber, and driftwood goes yellow. No fire though!

----------


## letslearntogether47

It's very much like blowing a coal from a friction fire into a flame.
I've done it a few times. Also seems that the size of the magnifying glass is important.
Size matters here.  :Wink:

----------


## Hntrofdmnds

Ah, fire's greatest enemies, fog and rain have come to town  :Frown:

----------


## hunter63

> It's very much like blowing a coal from a friction fire into a flame.
> I've done it a few times. Also seems that the size of the magnifying glass is important.
> Size matters here.


This is the best advice.....you are making a coal,......now you need to know how to make fire....
Coal onto tinder bundle, blow till you have frame.

----------


## Ted

Here you go , get a bunch of that grass and rub it between your hands. A lot of it will turn to dust, the rest will be like little threads. save your dust and the theads till you have enough theads to make a small nest. about 4inches in diameter and 2 inches thick. now make a bigger nest out of the grass that you just made into a small nest, don't rub it between your hands. This big nest should be about 8 inches in diamiter and 4 inches thick. Now put your little nest in the big nest, and the dust in the little nest,you can't have too much dust. Now focus on the dust ,blowing gently when it starts smoking. When you see the dust becoming an ember, pick the whole thing up and genlte push it together and incese your blowing . Watch you face, it will burst into flame!

----------


## squirrel whisperer

I have had much better success with a half gallon jar of water than with a magnifying glass. i am talking about a successful fire, not just smoke.

----------


## Lamewolf

> I have only ever been able to produce smoke and kindling from magnifying glass fires, and the occasional spark, which I tried to light, but failed. How would I go about making a fire with a magnifying glass?


Use a Bic lighter - much easier !  :toomany:

----------


## Batch

> Use a Bic lighter - much easier !


Brilliant contribution to a thread LAMEwolf. Why don't all of the people who favor the Bic lighter as their ONLY way of making a fire start a thread of their own and they can get in a circle and jerk out their Bics and play together in their own little group.

This a hobby or pasttime for some of us and we carry Bics also. But, we enjoy starting fires using other methods of ignition.

Hey, I have an idea. I'll start a thread on archery and you can post just use a gun. How about I start a thread on wild edibles and you post that I should just go to the grocery store. 

The people with the foresight to post such sage advise as using a Bic lighter in a thread like this... Oh, never mind.

I just can't believe you guys can't see how LAME replies like that really are!

----------


## hunter63

LOL....Having bad day?....someone wiz in your Wheaties?.....but yeah I hear ya.

My favorites are in the firearms section, with the cliques,...and the fact that some one's wife only lets them have one firearm, as they bring it up no matter what is being discussed.

You did notice that comment was brought up by "Lamewolf" right.....?

----------


## Batch

Yeah, I know. I was a little over the top. But, does anyone really think people who practice bushcraft fires don't carry lighters?

----------


## hunter63

I have heard....not seen. those that have made the statement.....
I only use a fire steel to start my fires....or bow drill ..or what ever........
That's pretty short sighted and a needless statement.....

WE DON"T CARE ...as long as the coffee is hot....there are no points, it's just you........

----------


## crashdive123

Now, now.....everybody calm down, sit by the fire (you pick how you want to start it) and relax.

----------


## Lamewolf

> Yeah, I know. I was a little over the top. But, does anyone really think people who practice bushcraft fires don't carry lighters?


A little over the top ? LOL  Come on guys, I was only joking - didn't mean to insult the holy grail of fire starting or anything like that.  I too use a bow drill, fire steel, flint and steel, and other means but most times I just use a Bic.  I was just trying to "lighten" (pun intended) things up a bit, I've even started fires before using the spark from a sparkplug wire on my vehicle !  Sheesh !  :Surrender:

----------


## Wildthang

I only use a flint and a rock for the spark, and some Zippo lighter fluid to produce a flame on the tinder and kindling.......................wait, i could just use a Zippo lighter :Smartass:

----------


## Lamewolf

> I only use a flint and a rock for the spark, and some Zippo lighter fluid to produce a flame on the tinder and kindling.......................wait, i could just use a Zippo lighter


A "flint and a rock " ?  Isn't that 2 of the same ? :Angel:

----------


## Lamewolf

> Brilliant contribution to a thread LAMEwolf. Why don't all of the people who favor the Bic lighter as their ONLY way of making a fire start a thread of their own and they can get in a circle and jerk out their Bics and play together in their own little group.
> 
> This a hobby or pasttime for some of us and we carry Bics also. But, we enjoy starting fires using other methods of ignition.
> 
> Hey, I have an idea. I'll start a thread on archery and you can post just use a gun. How about I start a thread on wild edibles and you post that I should just go to the grocery store. 
> 
> The people with the foresight to post such sage advise as using a Bic lighter in a thread like this... Oh, never mind.
> 
> I just can't believe you guys can't see how LAME replies like that really are!


Well, for one thing you've miss quoted me as saying that I prefer the Bic as my ONLY method of starting a fire as I never said that or even suggested that it was my only method.  For those that get offended by statements like this, I'll bet that there are hundreds of folks on here that are smart enough to know that it was said only in jest, its all part of having fun with the hobby.  But folks like you take things wrong and then launch personal attacks even when the comment wasn't even made to you in the first place.  The LAME comments are the ones that come from folks that sit around waiting to hijack someone elses comment and make more out of it than it really is.  My appolgies to you and anyone else if I offended you, its just that I figured everyone here was adult enough to know how to take a joke - guess I was wrong huh ?  :Cursing:

----------


## hunter63

> .........................But folks like you take things wrong and then launch personal attacks even when the comment wasn't even made to you in the first place.  The LAME comments are the ones that come from folks that sit around waiting to hijack someone elses comment and make more out of it than it really is.  My appolgies to you and anyone else if I offended you, its just that I figured everyone here was adult enough to know how to take a joke - guess I was wrong huh ?


Seems the skin is kinda thin for some one that includes "Lame" in the screen name...........Oh, well.

----------


## Lamewolf

> Seems the skin is kinda thin for some one that includes "Lame" in the screen name...........Oh, well.


Oh my skin is very thick and if you notice, I was man enough to applogise and did it without making rude comments about anyone's screen name.

----------


## wooten1027

can nobody take a joke anymore?

----------


## crashdive123

Everybody has been around long enough to know that personal attacks are verbotin.  Please don't let any ill feelings spark (see what I did) similar comments in other threads.

This thread is closed.  Who would of thought a fire starting thread would ignite (see....I did it again) such passion.





> can nobody take a joke anymore?


The reason I quoted this post - as you can see the member has been banned - is that creating a new screen name to make a comment is rather childish.  Pleas remember - one account per person.

----------

